# Ordered the new Mud & Snows today!



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Ordered the new Mud & Snows  today!*

For my GT5000. $58.00 each..Also going to pick up 20 gallons of washer solvent. This eliminates the chains and weights and all their related problems.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Let us know*

how they work on your tractor.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice looking rubber, looks like a mixture of AG and turfs... get us a pic when installed


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *nice looking rubber, looks like a mixture of AG and turfs... get us a pic when installed *


They're due in Friday. Hopefully I can get them done and installed by then and get some pics. 

I'm guessing about 8 gallons of solvent per side. Who's the math whiz here that can calculate what volume a 23" x 10" x 12" tire will hold?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Are they ATV tires, or L&G? What kind of spec on them? ply rating,max load. etc. 

I will be needing new shoes for my 224 soon, and want something more aggressive. But I also need some meat on them. The tractor spends half the year with a log splitter on it, and it's HEAVY.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Where are you buying them from. Post the link if possible.

Thanks
Leo


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

[(1/2 x 23) squared x 12] - (1/2 x8) squared x 12)=1,395 cubic inches = approx 6 gallons. 

I used 8" as the inner hub dia. and that number is an educated guess. The inside of a tire is not a perfect cylinder, it has round corners, so my answer is approximate.


----------



## bwiswell (Sep 18, 2003)

I got six jugs per side in the 20x10 on my craftsman LTX. Mind you, they are FULL.

BW


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's a place with good prices.

http://www.tiresunlimited.com/carlisle_atv_stryker.htm

:starwars:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Paul - They're ATV tires, I believe they are 4 ply.

leolav - I ordered them from my local tire dealer. He has catalogs for all manufacturers.

bontai joe - thanks, based on your formula and what bwiswell used I think I'll purchase 16 gallons to be on the safe side. Hell, it's winter, I know I'll be using any surplus up by spring.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

At what some of the new ATVs weigh the tractor should not weigh anymore then them. Now a heavy log splitter hanging off the :moon: end may try and find some six ply tires.
Jody


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Paul

I think they would hold up a log splitter OK, unless it's super heavy. I have a bucket on the back of mine and get some fairly heavy loads on it. They've done OK so far. I do keep more air in them than recommended, 25 lbs.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't think the OEM tires are any more than 4 ply.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I don't think the OEM tires are any more than 4 ply. *


I am not eaven sure they are 4 ply??? I just want to upgrade to something better when the time comes. Oh and yes, it's REAL heavy. Probably about 200+lbs. With no weight on the front, you can lift the front with one hand.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *I am not eaven sure they are 4 ply??? I just want to upgrade to something better when the time comes. Oh and yes, it's REAL heavy. Probably about 200+lbs. With no weight on the front, you can lift the front with one hand. *


Paul - I have a weight bracket for that tractor that you could easily fabricate some suitcase weights from an old die.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I checked the prices at Tiresunlimited. They were $8 per tire less than what I paid, but then it would have cost me $10 per tire shipping. So all in all I believe I got a good deal.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I may look into those. Let me know how they work in the snow and mud if you will.

Thanks


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Paul - I have a weight bracket for that tractor that you could easily fabricate some suitcase weights from an old die. *


Never seen one of those before. I have a weight box, that you just fill with stuff. I have a few old small block Ford heads in there now.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Never seen one of those before. I have a weight box, that you just fill with stuff. I have a few old small block Ford heads in there now. *


It's for the front, when you have some heavy pulling going on out back. It hooks up the same as an attachment.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I went by Wally world today and picked up 16 gallons of ww solvent. I'll take my tires off the tractor tomorrow and drop them off at the tire place. Should get them back tomorrow afternoon. If its still light enough I'll get some pics.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Yea we better*

see some pictures or else:twoonone: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Its this afternoon*

Where are the pictures :fineprint 
Jody


----------



## bwiswell (Sep 18, 2003)

You know, it is not that easy to get the wife outside to photograph you while you're blowing snow. 

At least mine just doesn't seem to find it photoworthy. :hand: 

BW


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Its this afternoon*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Where are the pictures :fineprint
> Jody *





> _Originally posted by bwiswell_*You know, it is not that easy to get the wife outside to photograph you while you're blowing snow.
> 
> At least mine just doesn't seem to find it photoworthy.*


Well I just got in from mounting the new tires, putting the blower on the tractor and blowing snow. New tire are kickass. I didn't get any pictures as the camera is in the den and I was down stairs with wet boots and didn't feel like taking them off. My wife has that crappy flu that has been circulating so I didn't feel it in my best interest to ask her to get dressed and come out an take pictures of me :smiles: She may have put the camera in areas I don't even want to think about:lmao: I'll get some pics of it this weekend.

Each tire took 6 gallons of solvent, bontai joe hit right on the head :clap:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I would be intrested to know how they work on the lawn come spring. Wounder if they will do damange at all. I have had good luck with ag/bar tires, but those are pretty aggressive. Planing on keeping them on all year round?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just sunk in, they are 23-10x12. My 224 has 23-8x12's on it. Now I know I could go to a 23-9x12, I did it on my Moms 112, but a 23-10, I don't think so. At best I would need new wheels. Do they come in smaller sizes?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *I would be intrested to know how they work on the lawn come spring. Wounder if they will do damange at all. I have had good luck with ag/bar tires, but those are pretty aggressive. Planing on keeping them on all year round? *


I wouldn't think they would Paul unless you have posi on you Case tractor. I know they do on a 4wheeler or 3wheeler but they are posi. But with the limit ship they shouldn't tear up the yard.:driving:
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *I would be intrested to know how they work on the lawn come spring. Wounder if they will do damange at all. I have had good luck with ag/bar tires, but those are pretty aggressive. Planing on keeping them on all year round?
> Just sunk in, they are 23-10x12. My 224 has 23-8x12's on it. Now I know I could go to a 23-9x12, I did it on my Moms 112, but a 23-10, I don't think so. At best I would need new wheels. Do they come in smaller sizes?*


I do plan on leaving them on year round. All ready have plans for the old tires on a trailer project I have in the works. I don't think they will do any damage to the yard for same reasons Jody mentioned. I don't do any damage with my 1710 with full blown ags unless I stick it in 4WD, then it chews it up pretty good.

I'll check my source for your size.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Finally got some pics of the new tires.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Different angle


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Last one


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Looks good*

Looks good on there Argee.
Jody


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Ooooooooooo! Pretty! I think I'll get me a set of those.


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

OOOOOOhh now i'm jealous!!!!!!nice diggers


----------



## bwiswell (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice looking meats.

How do they work without chains? Any slipping?

BW


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bwiswell _
> *Nice looking meats.
> 
> How do they work without chains? Any slipping?
> ...


I was on ice and they slipped a little, but no more than chains would have. The bar lugs are kinda hollow so that helps with the bite. They only took 6 gallons of solvent each so I think I could use a little more weight, I might bolt on a couple of weight plates to the drawbar. They're pretty impressive. Money well spent.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Agree

They do look nice !! It looks like all you need now to finish things off, is a cab.........


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

argee, let us know how the traction is if you get 6-8 inches of snow. i have plain ag tire on mine with weights and left the box scraper hanging on the rear for weight and a plow on the front. may need to get v-bar chains on mine for packed gravel drive. we had an unusual 13 inch snow last week while i was in bed, didnt even attempt to plow, plow wasnt even installed, waited 2 days for the 50 degree natural removal. since i installed the plow and removed the mower deck, it probably wont snow enough to use and find out if i have a traction issue. let us know. thanks, tjw in kans.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

tjw
I don't think the depth of snow will be an issue because I'm blowing it. Like I said it slipped a little on the ice, but no more than the turf treads with chains. I'll give a report when we get some measurable snow.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PeteNM _
> *Agree
> 
> They do look nice !! It looks like all you need now to finish things off, is a cab......... *


I looked at that one from Sears. Way to much money for what you get. I'm toying with the idea of building a rollbar that I can rig a cab on in the winter. I don't need the heat as much as I need to keep the snow from blowing back on me.:smiles:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice looking tires Argee. 
Are you going w/out chains? They look like theyd have much better grip than turf tires


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Nice looking tires Argee.
> Are you going w/out chains? They look like theyd have much better grip than turf tires *


Yeah, I'm going to see how they work. I hate putting chains on, it's such a PITA.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

thinking ahead in case i have traction issues with the ag tires, looking at 2 link v-bar chains which always worked fine on turf tires, is there enough contact surface on an ag tire for them to work effectively over the lugs? thanks and merry christmas to all.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

well i went ahead and ordered 2 link v-bar chains and installed my front blade, almost a guarentee we wont have any more significant snowfall to try them out. may have to rely on other posts to know if they will work out.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjw in kans _
> *well i went ahead and ordered 2 link v-bar chains and installed my front blade, almost a guarentee we wont have any more significant snowfall to try them out. may have to rely on other posts to know if they will work out. *


Pictures please! :smiles:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

argee have you had a chance to test out those new tires?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *argee have you had a chance to test out those new tires? *


Yes I have and I'm pretty damned impressed! I've had it out on an icy driveway and they slip a little (what wouldn't) but no more than the old tires with chains did.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

how much snow have you had argee? 
you guys (michigan) and us (maine) seem to have similiar weather & storms... weve only had 2 storm about 24" total.. id like a little more..


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Yes I have and I'm pretty damned impressed! I've had it out on an icy driveway and they slip a little (what wouldn't) but no more than the old tires with chains did. *


I'm glad you like them and they do a good job for you. I sure like mine, however I haven't had any snow to push, so far.....

Have you got any pix of them in action ???


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PeteNM _
> *I'm glad you like them and they do a good job for you. I sure like mine, however I haven't had any snow to push, so far.....
> 
> Have you got any pix of them in action ??? *


Been to cold out to take the camera. We're into our coldest time of the year right now. Looked at the thermometer a few minutes ago and it's -5 all ready.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd love to have a set like that for my tractor but I'm getting Ag's for my "project tractor" that will eventually be used strictly for towing. Although our snow and ice has melted now, the Turf Savers still slip because of the wetness and slopes I have.

Look forward to more pics.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *I'd love to have a set like that for my tractor but I'm getting Ag's for my "project tractor" that will eventually be used strictly for towing. Although our snow and ice has melted now, the Turf Savers still slip because of the wetness and slopes I have.
> 
> Look forward to more pics. *


That's the nice thing about these. Have an ag tread in the center for bite in the mud and knobs for bite in the snow.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Testing


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*It worked*

It worked Andy.
Jody


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

good work andy i can move from page to page now.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I had the opportunity to blow some credible snow yesterday (about 8") with the new set up. It was disappointing. For the most part it went well, but I got it stuck several times on a minimal grade. Now I have solid ice under the snow so I know that played a part in it, but I've had that situation in years past and I can't recall having the same problems with chains. There would always be some slippage but the chains would always bite. So, I guess I'm going to jack it up today and put chains on. I was hoping I could eliminate the hassle of using chains every year, but I guess not.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Argee wish the tires would have worked but i guess on ice its hard to find anything to work. 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Sorry to hear that Argee wish the tires would have worked but i guess on ice its hard to find anything to work.
> Jody *


That's what I'm thinking. We had a lot of snow and then some warm weather. I usually don't clear my drive until after the first few snows so I can pack it down. That way I don't end up with a lawn full of stones come the spring. Well when the warm weather hit it softened all that packed snow, and when it changed back to subzero it left me with about 3" of solid ice. I came home from work the first day after it froze and dam near ended up in some trees at the end of the drive because I couldn't stop or turn. I ended up going straight through and down by the barn to turn around. I was a little concerned about making it back up the hill because I only have 2 WD, but I gunned her and had a joyful ride to the garage. So when this last snow came I didn't blow it so I had some traction. But then we got more and I had no choice but to clean the drive. So maybe the circumstances are a bit unusual to pass judgement yet. I still think I'm going to install the chains though because I'm getting to old to have to get off and jerk the ass end of the tractor around to get traction.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess, nothing will reaqly work on ice expect chains.... Well the tires will still be good the rest of the year....


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*3 pond coffee can*

Fill it with kitty litter,carry it with you.When the tires want to spin ,throw some down .You will go again.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *I guess, nothing will reaqly work on ice expect chains.... Well the tires will still be good the rest of the year.... *


I'm thinkin' that's right. Well it won't be the first time I pissed away $100.:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: 3 pond coffee can*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Fill it with kitty litter,carry it with you.When the tires want to spin ,throw some down .You will go again. *


That's a good idea. Where am I going to carry it?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Ice*

It seems like once you take the snow off the ice underneath it gets even slicker.I have seen hugh high power machines sitting on ice like a wounded duck. Not stuck ,just not going anywhere .


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Ice*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *It seems like once you take the snow off the ice underneath it gets even slicker.I have seen hugh high power machines sitting on ice like a wounded duck. Not stuck ,just not going anywhere . *


Yep, I agree with that. I've not had any chance to clean on 3" of ice. I'd be surprised if ANY tires won't spin on that. I'd just put the chains on for that chore....


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Ice*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *It seems like once you take the snow off the ice underneath it gets even slicker.I have seen hugh high power machines sitting on ice like a wounded duck. Not stuck ,just not going anywhere . *


Sounds like my 1990 firebird.. damned thing gets stuck in my driveway on a flat surface... i decided the hell with it this year... i took it off the road for the winter...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You can put the coffee can full of kitty litter or sand between your legs on the tractor's "floor". I've read with great interest about these tires and was hoping to find out if they work on ice. Sorry to hear that they don't work that well. I'm still interested in getting me a set for regular use as I think they will work better than turf tread in muddy conditions and give a smoother ride than the traditional ag bar tread without damaging the grass.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

joe, i had not considered that.. I also want a set of AG's for looks mostly.. i did not think that they do not give a good ride.. but i guess they may be bumpy...


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Ag tires vs. turf w/chains*

I have been plowing snow on my somewhat steep drive for the past three years. After several trial configurations using my tractor and others I readliy came to the conclusion that chains on turf tires present the best solution for traction on snow and ice. 

I have a Deere GT225 and us the stock turf tires along with rubber "anti-scratch chains". Previous to these I used two-link metal chains for one season. Like many here I wanted to avoid marring my asphalt substrate (which is usually only a problem if you spin your tires) The rubber "chains" are a four-link set-up but provide equal traction on snow and slightly better traction on ice than my metal chains. They were slightly more expensive and ride a hair rougher than the two-link metal variety, but they do not scratch - even when I using ramming speed!

Of course weight is another key component to traction. While wheel weights and/or filled tires may provide the better solution, I like the ease and simplicity of the Deere suitcase weights on my unit. I used four weights up to this year when I put a fifth one on (for a total of 200#). The extra 40# did make a difference. FYI I weigh about 225# myself so total weight of tractor, blade, driver, weights, and fuel is approximately 1100#.

I do believe ag tires are an excellent solution for many people with slopes and hills on dry land - but I'll take turf tires/chains for winter. Also, chains on turf treads are a far more secure and effective set-up than chains on ag/bar tires.

Happy plowing!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*anti-scratch chains*

hi vince, i do not recall seeing those types of chains... could you post a link?


----------



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

*Rubber Chains*

Vince, The rubber chains sound like a good solution. I have the 2 link bar chains and they scrape the heck out of my asphalt drive, especially when ramming with the plow. Where did you get them? Can you post a picture of them. Thanks, Herb


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sure would like more info on these rubber chains. Are they solid rubber, or steel chains with a rubber coating? If solid rubber, how well do they wear? If the wheels spin, does that chew them up?


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Rubber Chains*

The anti-scratch chains are solid rubber strips connected to the metal side chains. They seem very sturdy to me. They show no appreciable wear after 1 1/2 seasons of hard use. Like all chains, make sure they are tight on the tire. I am currently at work but will post a link this evening.


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Rubber Chains*

Deer Creek Equipment is the only source of the rubber chains I know of. Not sure who makes them but this is where I bought mine.

www.dcequip.com

(Have fun trying to find anything - particularly the rubber chains - when you get there. LOL!)

Here is a direct link to the chains:

http://www.clicknvend.com/dcequip/cp4.asp?endc=yes&Clg=Rubber+Tire+Chains&Cat=Anti&type=Scratch


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

All that is is conveyor belt cut into strips with metal brackets attach to a chain. I should make them and sell them to all of ya ll real cheap. I can get all the belting for free.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Tire Performance Update*

Had another 4" to clean off the drive when I got home from work today. Amazingly there was very little slip. Go figure, I guess I was sliding on the ice the other day. I am going to leave the chains off for now. We're supposed to get another 4-6 tonight, so when I get home from work tomorrow I'm going to raise the skid plates all the way up and scrape off all the snow down to the ice and see what happens. I'm getting impressed with these little boogers.:smiles:


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

The wider tires say 10'' or 10.5'' ride on top of the snow. The turf tires on our tractors are wider to ride on top of the grass, not bite down. The thinner tires say 8.5'' will give you better traction as they cut through the snow and bite down better (with less weight)

Also the ply rating has something to do with this. the 6 ply tires will be harder and ride on top of the snow, while the 2 ply will "MUSH" and bite down better again with less weight.

But if all you want is a look then it really doesn't matter.

IMO, 8.5'' wide 2ply = less weight added to the tractor.


----------



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

*Chains*

I found that after I adapted my old plow to the new GT5000 tractor with 23 x 10.5 tires, the chains hit on the plow frame. My solution was to buy a used set of wheels and tires 23 x 8.5 off Ebay for $50. Now I can keep these as dedicated winter wheels with the chains on . The only thing is the wheel weights have to be removed but that's no big trouble. The tractor seems to dig in much better with the narrower tires. Herb


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> *But if all you want is a look then it really doesn't matter.
> *


No, the look isn't important. I'm a function over form kind of guy. I want a tool to work for me, not against me.


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *joe, i had not considered that.. I also want a set of AG's for looks mostly.. i did not think that they do not give a good ride.. but i guess they may be bumpy... *


Sorry Argee,
should have put this up top of post. I couldn't even remember where I got it from. I had to go back and read again. Thought I may have mixed threads.

BTW :ditto:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> *Sorry Argee,
> should have put this up top of post. I couldn't even remember where I got it from. I had to go back and read again. Thought I may have mixed threads.
> 
> BTW :ditto: *


 We're talking about SJ here.:lmao: He's the guy with chrome baby moons and chrome bumper for his Simplicity.:lmao: I have to admit, it does look kinda nice.


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

Have to agree never thought I would like HUB CAPS on a TRACTOR.mg: 
But I do kinda like em.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*My ears were ringing...*

I step away from the forum for 2 minutes and my name is used in vain....

Hey rusty dont forget about the chrome bumper too.. i figured, if i was going for the caps.. i might as well go all the way...

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-196x.jpg>


sj


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

No No No not using your name in vein.

Yes bumper is nice to go along with the hub caps.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I solved the mystery of these tires slipping on me. I still have not put the chains on and am pretty sure I won't ever put them on. My traction problem, it turns out, was overinflation....that's right....overinflation. When I had them installed, the tire guy put 8lbs. pressure in them, come to find out this particular tire requires 4lbs. to operate properly. They got some major bite now. They'll still spin a little on solid ice (what wouldn't) but theres little to no spin elsewhere. Anybody who's been thinking about getting a set, I recommend them highly. Just remember to watch your pressure!


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

argee, got my 2 link chains finally, went ahead and installed them when it was 50 degrees just to be safe. dont know about the contact surface on the tire with ag tread if it will work worth a darn, may need to get another set of wheels and install them on the turf tread tires. let all the air out of the ag tires and couldnt tell there was no air in them. maybe a softer tire with less pressure is the way to go. forecast for 0 degees next week and snow, may get to try out the chains. yep, pita to install chains evenly over ag tread. good luck with your set up. let us know.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjw in kans _
> *argee, got my 2 link chains finally, went ahead and installed them when it was 50 degrees just to be safe. dont know about the contact surface on the tire with ag tread if it will work worth a darn, may need to get another set of wheels and install them on the turf tread tires. let all the air out of the ag tires and couldnt tell there was no air in them. maybe a softer tire with less pressure is the way to go. forecast for 0 degees next week and snow, may get to try out the chains. yep, pita to install chains evenly over ag tread. good luck with your set up. let us know. *


A tip for you...

If the chains tend to fall between the lugs on a AG tire, make them into an X chain. I did this with a tire chain repair link,[what I used were called Monkey Links, my dad had them, probably 30 years old and out of busness]. Just attach the centers of two cross chains with a link. Makes an X that will stay on top of the lugs, and is a LOT cheaper then a set made that way.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

*re: argees new tires*

previous post appears to be filled up. just curious if the tires worked out with 8 to 12 inches of snow with no chains. we are supposed to get 8 to 15 inches here, gt5k with chains is in the country, they only have a 2wd dump truck with a plow down there and i cant see it doing much, it has never been up my gravel road anyway. may not get to try the chains out because i will probably woos out and stay up in the city if the forecast is correct. too bad it didnt snow while i was there.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

tjw in kans
its not filled up it still works. I don't think you can fill this forum up i know at GW it only goes up to 100 but it goes forever here.
Jody


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks jody, i saw the last page posted and assumed it was full as it was at the bottom, my bad. you drive the best, i drive the rest.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

tjw in kans
If you click on the green arrow all the way to the right by the last person to post it will take you to the last post in that thread.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I just changed it back to the original thread title, it had a nice ring to it:smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I just changed it back to the original thread title, it had a nice ring to it:smiles: *


OK now answer tjw in kans question.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I have been out in 10-12 inches of snow with my tires and still no problem. They are providing great traction and I'm tickled that I can now retire my chains. Now I'm looking forward to how they are going to treat my grass come spring.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I think if the Panthers were wearing the tread from my new mud and snows the outcome of the game wold be much different:lmao:


----------

